# Marco Pierre White appreciation thread



## labor of love

I love pretty much everything Marco does, most importantly his outlook on life and his position on cooking as an entension of the self. He offers up plenty of advice here that I found to be invaluable so I just felt the need to share. Also he explains how he rose in the ranks seeking out the best places to train and develop and why he walked away.


----------



## btbyrd

I go back and forth between being enchanted by his skill and charisma and thinking that he's kind of a toxic ******* and purveyor of culinary half-truths and old school culinary myths. He's certainly a legendary personality, and I was totally transfixed by his storytelling in the video linked above the first time I watched it. But there are many Marcos. There's the young, ambitious, and notoriously difficult "culinary bad boy" who would throw guests out of this restaurant, throw pans at his sous chefs, and throw abuse at television reporters there to make a show about his cooking. Then there's the more mature Marco who gave up his stars to embrace less fussy, more homestyle cooking (the "ad hoc at home" version of Marco). And then there's the "I don't really care, but here's a cooking demo for Knorr" Marco, where he insists that there "is no recipe," (a beautiful suggestion) before spouting nonsense about searing to seal in juices or sauteeing tomato paste to reduce the acidity or to look at the fat cap on a piece of meat to determine its marbling. And of course his personal life, which reveals a pattern of broken relationships. In so many respects, he is very much like his protégé Gordon Ramsay, except the latter is much worse. All in all, Marco is a complex figure that I have both a great affinity for and a great distaste for. But when he starts talking, I can't help but want to listen.


----------



## juice

But is he stainless?


----------



## juice

btbyrd said:


> he is very much like his protégé Gordon Ramsay, except the latter is much worse


Actually, there are two Gordons as well. His basic cooking course he did on UK TV (Ch4?) was terrific, but his US TV stuff is atrocious. People who have worked with him also tell you how nice he is.


----------



## labor of love

TBH I get the ambiguity, but I just don’t feel the need to investigate every inaccurate statement (and there are many) he’s made to decide that his vision is worthwhile and inspiring. Or rather, chef steps or whatever didnt exist in 1984 and much knowledge that was taught and learned was mythical. He’s a product of a different age and which I often find myself nostalgic for.


----------



## btbyrd

I prefer to idolize chefs who weren't dickheads in their prime and who have learned something since 1984.


----------



## labor of love

btbyrd said:


> I prefer to idolize chefs who weren't dickheads in their prime and who have learned something since 1984.


Do you cook for a living?


----------



## M1k3

btbyrd said:


> I prefer to idolize chefs who weren't dickheads in their prime and who have learned something since 1984.


Agreed.


----------



## Eziemniak

There is a great chapter in Bufford's Heat how young Batali sabotaged Marco's kitchen.
Pierre White had the smarts to spend his forming years in the cesspools of talent with top mentors to develop him (Roux, Koffman, Blanc) and enough business acumen despite (or maybe because of) semi illiteracy to become a multimillionaire. Anyone criticizing him would do great if 10% as successful


----------



## WiriWiri

He’s an insufferable bell end now, but once he was very cool indeed. I liked this article about the influence of White Heat, which is a cracker of a book

You can almost forgive him for believing his own hype right to this day, if even his recent ventures have been mediocre.


----------



## juice

Eziemniak said:


> Anyone criticizing him would do great if 10% as successful


Maybe some people are mature enough to define success as being a decent human being, not simply how much money and notoriety they have collected.


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Maybe some people are mature enough to define success as being a decent human being, not simply how much money and notoriety they have collected.



Even among celebrity chefs and media personalities, it's interesting to watch the differences between the US/UK/Australia programs on the one hand, and something like Masterchef Canada on the other. The US/UK/AUS shows with hosts like Gordon Ramsey and MPW are basically a lot of screaming and straight up bullying. On Masterchef Canada you still have premium culinary talent and experience with dudes like Claudio Aprile, but he never acts like a dick. The feedback and critiques offered on that show also tend to be a lot more useful and constructive. 

When I watch Masterchef Canada, I feel like I've actually learned something. When I watch the other shows, it's basically just pure reality TV. Might as well be the Kardashians. 

Whether that's a reflection on Marco Pierre White and Gordon Ramsey personally, or just the media markets they have to operate in, I'm not sure. I feel like it must speak to at least some degree of narcissism. They didn't *have* to run their shows that way. 

So it goes.


----------



## Eziemniak

juice said:


> Maybe some people are mature enough to define success as being a decent human being, not simply how much money and notoriety they have collected.


I would put it this way:
Woody Allen - incredibly successful director, ****** human being
Mao - incredibly successful leader/dictator, ****** human being
Bill Gates - incredibly successful businessman, questionable character
MPW - incredibly successful chef (multiple stars, rosettes, awards and most importantly many, many successful proteges), questionable human being.
Imo successful doesn't have to mean decent character, you obviously have a different opinion.


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> The US/UK/AUS shows with hosts like Gordon Ramsey and MPW are basically a lot of screaming and straight up bullying



I haven't watched much Masterchef, but the AU version seems VERY different from the US version. I was surprised by how sane the AU version was, it wasn't what I was expecting at all.



Eziemniak said:


> Imo successful doesn't have to mean decent character, you obviously have a different opinion.


Isn't that exactly what I said?


----------



## panda

awww chef is mean boohoo. my response to that is your pH level being off is not my problem. suck it up, buttercup.


----------



## tcmx3

panda said:


> awww chef is mean boohoo. my response to that is your pH level being off is not my problem. suck it up, buttercup.



it's up to you if you dont want your industry to grow/improve.

more people are realizing that behavior like MPWs does nothing but make a lot of talent leave the industry. there's a reason Chang, Redzepi, etc. are on apology tours and Bourdain was spending his time at the end of his life working on it.

ofc kitchens are free to whatever culture they want, just like my neck of the woods is. but personally I would rather foster talent than chase it away. if people have choices theyre not going to stick around and get yelled at all the time, plus it hurts productivity.

btw to be clear I think White is an unbelievable chef and he's fun to watch, and I recognize that he came up through a system and as soon as he got to the top he simply continued the tradition he had come up through. but I would hope that his generation is the last of that sort.


----------



## M1k3

And not the employees problem to deal with when the chef's pH level is off.


panda said:


> awww chef is mean boohoo. my response to that is your pH level being off is not my problem. suck it up, buttercup.


----------



## Migraine

chiffonodd said:


> Even among celebrity chefs and media personalities, it's interesting to watch the differences between the US/UK/Australia programs on the one hand, and something like Masterchef Canada on the other. The US/UK/AUS shows with hosts like Gordon Ramsey and MPW are basically a lot of screaming and straight up bullying. On Masterchef Canada you still have premium culinary talent and experience with dudes like Claudio Aprile, but he never acts like a dick. The feedback and critiques offered on that show also tend to be a lot more useful and constructive.
> 
> When I watch Masterchef Canada, I feel like I've actually learned something. When I watch the other shows, it's basically just pure reality TV. Might as well be the Kardashians.
> 
> Whether that's a reflection on Marco Pierre White and Gordon Ramsey personally, or just the media markets they have to operate in, I'm not sure. I feel like it must speak to at least some degree of narcissism. They didn't *have* to run their shows that way.
> 
> So it goes.


UK MasterChef is absolutely nothing like US MasterChef. It's hosted by John Torrode and Greg Wallace and there is zero shouting/bullying to be found. It's a great programme. 

Marco Pierre White I am fairly convinced is a true psychopath.


----------



## labor of love




----------



## tcmx3

Migraine said:


> UK MasterChef is absolutely nothing like US MasterChef. It's hosted by John Torrode and Greg Wallace and there is zero shouting/bullying to be found. It's a great programme.
> 
> Marco Pierre White I am fairly convinced is a true psychopath.



love UK Masterchef, especially The Professionals. the US one would do well to learn from them.


----------



## chiffonodd

Migraine said:


> UK MasterChef is absolutely nothing like US MasterChef. It's hosted by John Torrode and Greg Wallace and there is zero shouting/bullying to be found. It's a great programme.
> 
> Marco Pierre White I am fairly convinced is a true psychopath.



Maybe I confused the UK and Australia versions in some YouTube clips. I am an American after all


----------



## chiffonodd

tcmx3 said:


> love UK Masterchef, especially The Professionals. the US one would do well to learn from them.



The US version is just interpersonal drama and yelling. The other versions seem to actually be about ... wait for it ... food.


----------



## JDA_NC

panda said:


> awww chef is mean boohoo. my response to that is your pH level being off is not my problem. suck it up, buttercup.



This is why I get a kick out of reading/hearing people complain about their inability to hire/keep quality BOH staff as restrictions are now wearing off.

The industry is filled with way too many ******** who feel that they are tough and macho because they wear an apron and cook food for a living. COVID has given a lot of people the opportunity to step away and re-assess their priorities in life. Spending 60+ hours a week working for $12-17/hr (or even worse, being a sous & getting salary) to prop up some business that is built on a oh-so-solid foundation of floating debt and media hype... No thanks.


----------



## chiffonodd

JDA_NC said:


> This is why I get a kick out of reading/hearing people complain about their inability to hire/keep quality BOH staff as restrictions are now wearing off.
> 
> The industry is filled with way too many ******** who feel that they are tough and macho because they wear an apron and cook food for a living. COVID has given a lot of people the opportunity to step away and re-assess their priorities in life. Spending 60+ hours a week working for $12-17/hr (or even worse, being a sous & getting salary) to prop up some business that is built on a oh-so-solid foundation of floating debt and media hype... No thanks.



But if you really loved food, you'd be perfectly happy pissing away your life to support someone else's vanity project.


----------



## labor of love

Forum needs a block button @Angie


----------



## chiffonodd

@labor of love I think both sides actually have good points here. MPW is obviously an insanely accomplished chef who has dedicated his entire life to the craft. He, along with other insanely accomplished chefs, also seems to be a complete ******* who has probably chased some really talented cooks out of his kitchen because they couldn't deal with his personality type. I guess that's his prerogative. But it's also indicative of some serious "issues" in the culture. 

I don't think there's any chance he's a sociopath, like some have suggested. I've seen clips of him lamenting the incredible toll that the industry has taken on him, how he sacrificed his youth and pretty much every aspect of his life in pursuit of his dream. That's not really what sociopaths do, they're far too manipulative and lazy. More likely he is a tormented soul who has channeled his pain into passion and art. 



Narcissist? Maybe. I guess he's earned the right to be. 

Anyway, don't mean to **** all over your thread.


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> I don't think there's any chance he's a sociopath, like some have suggested. I've seen clips of him lamenting the incredible toll that the industry has taken on him, how he sacrificed his youth and pretty much every aspect of his life in pursuit of his dream.


Nah, that would show he may not be a sociopath if he was concerned about what he did to OTHERS. This just shows that he's still a raging narcissist given he's still the only one he cares about.


----------



## panda

Migraine said:


> UK MasterChef is absolutely nothing like US MasterChef. It's hosted by John Torrode and Greg Wallace and there is zero shouting/bullying to be found. It's a great programme.
> 
> Marco Pierre White I am fairly convinced is a true psychopath.


what makes you think that he is a psychopath?


----------



## panda

I dont think being a yelling d1ckhead is very productive or conducive to staff growth, but I feel equally strongly that people who can't handle a little diversity also don't belong in the kitchen. no sissies allowed.  better to weed out the softies than to coddle everyone.


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Nah, that would show he may not be a sociopath if he was concerned about what he did to OTHERS. This just shows that he's still a raging narcissist given he's still the only one he cares about.



Narcissist definitely. At least in the colloquial sense. Clinical? Dunno but probably. It just comes with the territory. It helps to be firmly convinced that you are the greatest in the world to achieve what he has. It also helps to have a preternaturally low stress response and lack of self doubt. And to be a good self promoter. 

It's a constellation of traits that is common to clinical narcissists and it's why the top echelons of many industries are chock full of them.

Contrast it with a personality like Anthony Bourdain, whose demons were all self directed. You can feel the difference.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> View attachment 124525


lolz


----------



## Nagakin

Just enjoy these guys while they're still around. This type of chef isn't going anywhere, but we're seeing the end to this type of "celebrity" chef. Accessibility killed them like the supermodel and superstar athletes. Having favorite food figures is already like having a favorite ass on Instagram.

In my experience this type of culture has already been mostly pushed out. If you join a certain institution though with the purpose of learning a specific way or from a particular person, you don't really get to complain about your own decision when there are other choices. Especially now.


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## MarcelNL

I believe Chef's throwing a tantrum every 5 minutes is a thing of the past or it will become just that. In my early days of work I saw quite a few surgeons throwing equipment around (including scalpels) and bully everyone around them when things did not quite went as they hoped. Those days are pretty much over, was it a post WWII generation thingy, is our collective 'presence' upgraded to a higher level? 

From what I see the difference between most US cooking programs and those from elsewhere is that the US versions for some reason appears to be made with 'energy to the max' in mind, I can not stand that sort of 'high energy' approach..


----------



## labor of love

Carl Kotte said:


>



What a shocking indictment. Hey guys look what I found from 1980.


----------



## labor of love

chiffonodd said:


> @labor of love I think both sides actually have good points here. MPW is obviously an insanely accomplished chef who has dedicated his entire life to the craft. He, along with other insanely accomplished chefs, also seems to be a complete ******* who has probably chased some really talented cooks out of his kitchen because they couldn't deal with his personality type. I guess that's his prerogative. But it's also indicative of some serious "issues" in the culture.
> 
> I don't think there's any chance he's a sociopath, like some have suggested. I've seen clips of him lamenting the incredible toll that the industry has taken on him, how he sacrificed his youth and pretty much every aspect of his life in pursuit of his dream. That's not really what sociopaths do, they're far too manipulative and lazy. More likely he is a tormented soul who has channeled his pain into passion and art.
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissist? Maybe. I guess he's earned the right to be.
> 
> Anyway, don't mean to **** all over your thread.



Cool


----------



## labor of love

[/QUOTE said:


> juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some people are mature enough to define success as being a decent human being, not simply how much money and notoriety they have collected.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ you dont even buy knives much less reserve the right to decide who is or isn’t mature. Or is or isnt worthy of whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## labor of love

juice said:


> I haven't watched much Masterchef, but the AU version seems VERY different from the US version. I was surprised by how sane the AU version was, it wasn't what I was expecting at all.
> 
> 
> Isn't that exactly what I said?


I haven’t watched much reality tv cooking shows at all...because you know...I have better things to do with my time. Also, lmao at the amount of comments responding to something Marco did on a ****ing reality show as if it the purpose was something other than to make easy bank off you homecooking peasants


----------



## labor of love

MarcelNL said:


> I believe Chef's throwing a tantrum every 5 minutes is a thing of the past or it will become just that. In my early days of work I saw quite a few surgeons throwing equipment around (including scalpels) and bully everyone around them when things did not quite went as they hoped. Those days are pretty much over, was it a post WWII generation thingy, is our collective 'presence' upgraded to a higher level?
> 
> From what I see the difference between most US cooking programs and those from elsewhere is that the US versions for some reason appears to be made with 'energy to the max' in mind, I can not stand that sort of 'high energy' approach..


This is quite an enchanting story, however St. M White never wronged anyone that didn’t have it coming.


----------



## labor of love

.


----------



## Migraine

Throwing pans at someone is never an acceptable way to behave. Any who does it is prick.

When you watch MPW speak about other people and his "relationships" with other people it's just so bizarre. He doesn't get normal human relationships at all. There's a much higher proportion of psychopaths at the top of end of high-powered business or banking than the normal population; I think MPW just found cooking instead.


----------



## labor of love

Migraine said:


> Throwing pans at someone is never an acceptable way to behave.


What? Throwing pans is THE ONLY way to behave. STFU peasant.


----------



## BillHanna

panda said:


> I dont think being a yelling d1ckhead is very productive or conducive to staff growth, but I feel equally strongly that people who can't handle a little diversity also don't belong in the kitchen. no sissies allowed.  better to weed out the softies than to coddle everyone.


This is more convincing than a coupon for summer’s eve.


----------



## Helicon

BillHanna said:


> This is more convincing than a coupon for summer’s eve.


Do you ever get that "not-so-French" feeling?


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> lmao at the amount of comments responding to something Marco did on a ****ing reality show as if it the purpose was something other than to make easy bank off you homecooking peasants



I was just a confused homecooking peasant until MPW taught me that the secret ingredient is Knorr stock pots


----------



## Wagnum

I just wish I could kick people out like he did. That's the one thing I rest admire him for.


----------



## JDA_NC

chiffonodd said:


> I've seen clips of him lamenting the incredible toll that the industry has taken on him, how he sacrificed his youth and pretty much every aspect of his life in pursuit of his dream.



Right. Here's the thing though - one of the strongest narratives in the restaurant industry is how all-consuming the business/trade is. 

Look at this profile of David Chang from 2008:

*"Serpico had to be out of his apartment in less than a month but had not yet found another place to live. He has not historically paid much attention to his living arrangements. He is twenty-six and inherited his first bed a year ago. Until then, he hadn’t even owned a mattress—he just slept on the floor. He still doesn’t have a closet: he drops his clothes at the laundry, then just takes stuff as he needs it right out of the bag. He has cooked at home once in six years. If he isn’t eating at the restaurant, he usually gets McDonald’s or KFC.

Serpico’s habits are not unusual among the cooks at Momofuku. Chang never cooks at home, either—he orders Chinese or pizza. He had a bed in his old apartment, but only because it had been left behind by the previous tenant. Recently, he bought a place, but he had no furniture, so one day he braced himself and went to Crate & Barrel. He had only an hour to shop, though, so he picked out one of the mockup rooms and told a salesperson he wanted to buy everything in it, just as it was. The consequence of this, he realized when the furniture arrived, was that his apartment looked like a hotel room, but at least there was stuff on the floor."*

And when I was in my early 20s and just starting to cook, I ate this sort of **** up with a spoon.

So in this twisted mentality, the fact that Marco Pierre White never once set foot in France until after winning 3 Michelin stars (and being in his 30s), even though his career was based off French food and he lived/worked a stones-throw away, isn't seen as sad or pathetic. It's viewed in the light of "holy **** - that's so bad ass - he was so dedicated to the craft that he couldn't even cross the English Channel."

Marco has been open and vocal about how the restaurant industry played a part in him being a stunted man-child. It just gets overshadowed by his charisma, intensity, and success.


----------



## chiffonodd

JDA_NC said:


> Right. Here's the thing though - one of the strongest narratives in the restaurant industry is how all-consuming the business/trade is.
> 
> Look at this profile of David Chang from 2008:
> 
> *"Serpico had to be out of his apartment in less than a month but had not yet found another place to live. He has not historically paid much attention to his living arrangements. He is twenty-six and inherited his first bed a year ago. Until then, he hadn’t even owned a mattress—he just slept on the floor. He still doesn’t have a closet: he drops his clothes at the laundry, then just takes stuff as he needs it right out of the bag. He has cooked at home once in six years. If he isn’t eating at the restaurant, he usually gets McDonald’s or KFC.
> 
> Serpico’s habits are not unusual among the cooks at Momofuku. Chang never cooks at home, either—he orders Chinese or pizza. He had a bed in his old apartment, but only because it had been left behind by the previous tenant. Recently, he bought a place, but he had no furniture, so one day he braced himself and went to Crate & Barrel. He had only an hour to shop, though, so he picked out one of the mockup rooms and told a salesperson he wanted to buy everything in it, just as it was. The consequence of this, he realized when the furniture arrived, was that his apartment looked like a hotel room, but at least there was stuff on the floor."*
> 
> And when I was in my early 20s and just starting to cook, I ate this sort of **** up with a spoon.
> 
> So in this twisted mentality, the fact that Marco Pierre White never once set foot in France until after winning 3 Michelin stars (and being in his 30s), even though his career was based off French food and he lived/worked a stones-throw away, isn't seen as sad or pathetic. It's viewed in the light of "holy **** - that's so bad ass - he was so dedicated to the craft that he couldn't even cross the English Channel."
> 
> Marco has been open and vocal about how the restaurant industry played a part in him being a stunted man-child. It just gets overshadowed by his charisma, intensity, and success.



I've never worked in a kitchen so I should tread lightly here, but it's obvious that the industry has a problem. And frankly, you don't *need* to be a professional cook to see it. I've seen enough in my own industry (law) to recognize the BS myths about how the only way to succeed is to shred your own life to pieces. The narcissism is also really familiar. Certainly no shortage of narcissists in the legal profession. 

The thing with MPW though is that he just sort of embodies the classic anti-hero. The more personally flawed he is, the more it plays into his mystique. And I think many of his flaws could be forgiven. But there are instances where he plainly crosses the line. It's not endearing anymore when he says stuff like woman can never make it in a pro kitchen because they're too emotional. It's just douchebaggery.


----------



## labor of love

chiffonodd said:


> I was just a confused homecooking peasant until MPW taught me that the secret ingredient is Knorr stock pots



Excited to hear he helped you see the light.


----------



## ian

Knorr for life! You haven’t lived till you’ve tasted Marco’s recipe for Knorr rubbed steak.


----------



## labor of love

It should be a crime to be endorsed by a cooking base and show people creative ways to work with it. OMG what was he thinking?


----------



## Lars

I enjoyed his autobiography “White slave”.


----------



## labor of love

Lars said:


> I enjoyed his autobiography “White slave”.


Pales in comparison to the totally fictional Kitchen Confidential which explores the life of a junkie who left his wife that supported him through all the hard times for another woman half his age as soon as he became famous.


----------



## btbyrd

Please stay on topic.


----------



## Lars

labor of love said:


> Pales in comparison to the totally fictional Kitchen Confidential which explores the life of a junkie who left his wife that supported him through all the hard times for another woman half his age as soon as he became famous.


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## BillHanna

Salty. Verrrry very salty.


----------



## labor of love

btbyrd said:


> Please stay on topic.


Ah yes. I shall take your sage advice and I hope everyone else does too. You silly wise goose. 
I love what Marco did with lamb chops and knorr base.


----------



## labor of love

Lars said:


> Are you being sarcastic?





BillHanna said:


> Salty. Verrrry very salty.


I recommend Island of Re grey sea salt. Coarse.


----------



## BillHanna

At the risk of being off topic, what makes you recommend it? (Totally serious)


----------



## labor of love

BillHanna said:


> At the risk of being off topic, what makes you recommend it? (Totally serious)


The container is the perfect shape for throwing at disobedient cooks. Shouldn’t hurt them enough to where they would need to leave work mid shift. 
I really appreciate the texture, it has this “crunch” to it which I find to be unparallel. I was never good at tasting notes lol so that’s about the best I could elaborate.


----------



## chiffonodd

Found this great picture of Jim Morrison


----------



## labor of love

BillHanna said:


> At the risk of being off topic, what makes you recommend it? (Totally serious)





I think the grains are just the perfect size.


----------



## BillHanna

Sold. ALL HAIL MEGATRON.


----------



## juice

Alrighty, a new tagline! 

I'd quote that, but the post was so screwed up the forum can't handle it.


----------



## Edge

labor of love said:


> Forum needs a block button @Angie



There is an ignore if you wish to ignore a person. And if you don't want to see a particular forum, just send me a message and it will disappear.


----------



## labor of love

Angie said:


> There is an ignore if you wish to ignore a person. And if you don't want to see a particular forum, just send me a message and it will disappear.


No problem. But I might make someone cry.


----------



## chiffonodd




----------



## BillHanna

Horse carriage horse


----------



## labor of love

chiffonodd said:


>


I mean the beef is like 2 days old


----------



## labor of love

Oh wait, did you mean the block button? Yeah, pretty sure I’ll cry about that for awhile longer.


----------



## WiriWiri

Anyway, no scat tonight, but I;m surprised that nobody has mentioned that MPW invented Jamaican food in 2013. Proof here



Or at least, he invented Jer-May-Can food or whatever the hell this is. I think he missed a trick by not wearing a turban here, or perhaps one of those amusing hats with attached dreadlocks,


----------



## chiffonodd

WiriWiri said:


> Anyway, no scat tonight, but I;m surprised that nobody has mentioned that MPW invented Jamaican food in 2013. Proof here
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, he invented Jer-May-Can food or whatever the hell this is. I think he missed a trick by not wearing a turban here, or perhaps one of those amusing hats with attached dreadlocks,




Priceless.

And I think Ramsey would agree


----------



## ian

Oig... what a video. I mean, I guess someone probably just gave him the recipe and 50,000 pounds and told him to make it happen and he was like "Ok."


----------



## chiffonodd

ian said:


> Oig... what a video. I mean, I guess someone probably just gave him the recipe and 50,000 pounds and told him to make it happen and he was like "Ok."



It would've been fine if he'd added more Knorr stock pot.


----------



## WiriWiri

He even managed to outrage my mum with that vid, Fierce words, involving combinations of vex and nincompoop, were used.


----------



## Migraine

At least he didn't wash the chicken like they wanted him to.


----------



## labor of love

WiriWiri said:


> He even managed to outrage my mum with that vid, Fierce words, involving combinations of vex and nincompoop, were used.


Yeah, I hope you and your family are okay. I wish you guys a speedy recovery.


----------



## WiriWiri

She dying now fwiw, although I’ve even been loathed to level the blame toward MPW on this particular occasion,

More pertinently, I’m far from the greatest proponent of ‘authenticity’ or the belief that adapting food is always akin to cultural appropriation. But as a fellow Caribbean type, even I took a little offence at the ridiculousness of that interpretation of a Jamaican staple**

If Marco had said ‘the locals in PEENIS_SYL-VARNIA love this dish’ and slapped down a slice of spam topped with Gorgonzola and served in brioche, I suspect some here would be less than charitable with his take on a Philly Cheese Steak too

*Jamaicans are wrong on this dish. It isn’t rice and peas, it is peas and rice. This is important Caribbean rivalry business, although I fear my side may have lost this war


----------



## Delat

I thought that Jamaican rice and peas looked awesome and represented a great spin on the dish.

I followed his recipe for gnocchi last night and it turned out great. Unfortunately I didn’t have any Knorr on hand so I had to do a minor substitution.





PS: I’m actually Jamaican-born and I don’t know wth that dish he cooked was, and even without the “Jamaican” description it looks pretty unappetizing. But subtract the rice, add a bottle of red wine and a scotch bonnet pepper, triple the onion and garlic, add fresh thyme, and you have a dish I call chicken and green peas which is at least Jamaican-adjacent and delicious as hell. My mom used to make that, except without the wine.


----------



## WiriWiri

Wow, this thread’s been necro-bumped from 6 months ago… and it’s brought a poster from the 1900s with it. Spooky


----------



## Luftmensch

WiriWiri said:


> Wow, this thread’s been necro-bumped from 6 months ago… and it’s brought a poster from the 1900s with it. Spooky



May as well bring out the good ole Onyon video then...


----------



## WiriWiri

Thank gawd for the white saviours helping educate those uneducated natives eh.

Watch the video in question and try and defend MPW‘s recipe without the ludicrous generalisations and borderline gibberish above


----------



## orangehero

the maroons were living fine off the eternal fruit of the equatorial land.


----------



## WiriWiri

No, the video of Marco PW sticking a couple of a stock pots in a chicken drumstick stew with green peas is not a parody. I‘m beginning to think that you never watched the thing, basing your previous rant on some stereotypical preconceptions of a Michelin starred chef against a group of black women for some reason.

I’ll let the rest of your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## orangehero

i just lived my fantasy sitting squeezed like a weisswursts between two


----------



## BillHanna

orangehero said:


> i just lived my fantasy sitting squeezed like a weisswursts between two


Go home. You’re drunk.


----------



## WiriWiri

Thanks for editing your posts to be less offensive btw @orangehero . There was a bit of a 1950s language time warp there and I’d advise that you take the esteemed @BillHanna‘s advice if I were you


----------



## btbyrd

Pro tip:


----------



## btbyrd

Imagine being an oblivious ass who thinks that the people who wish to avoid him are triggered snowflakes who are the real problem.


----------



## ian

Boo, not engaging with someone you don’t like is just another form of cancel culture.


----------



## M1k3

btbyrd said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> View attachment 144934


Not necessary anymore. He's banned. But I did have him on ignore previously.


----------



## spaceconvoy

A fitting end for a MPW thread


----------



## btbyrd




----------



## panda

I'm bummed I missed what entailed here before it got censored , but I smell a lot of lingering saltiness. bunch of whiners.


----------



## AT5760

Nah, it was pretty out of line. Not dark humor - just pure racist trolling.


----------



## Luftmensch

panda said:


> I smell a lot of lingering saltiness. bunch of whiners.



No lingering saltiness. No Whining. Just the forum making clear that racism and misogyny are not welcome here.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

It’s only fitting that a thread about MPW contains conflict.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

spaceconvoy said:


> A fitting end for a MPW thread



Haha I just typed that. So true.


----------

